# MY sneak peak of what coming........



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> :thumbup:


 Damnit! Im not entirely sure if I can wait... those look beeeeutiful!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very very nice liu, i can hardly wait to see it. :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there more to come  that just part 1 :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

damn small pics  cant wait to see them finished


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/600t5.JPG

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/600t4.JPG

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/600t1.JPG

bigger pix here


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/600t5.JPG
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/600t4.JPG
> 
> ...



Damn Liu your so smart but you can't get a good cam

Lookin good.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i got a good samsung 4 mp digi cam ... i did the really close zoom on purpose.. so harder to identify what it is


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh..i know damn well what it is. when you going to break them open liu? :thumbup:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> :thumbup:


Trying to type as the drool builds up on my keyboard!!! NICE!!!!!!


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

sex :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> oh..i know damn well what it is. when you going to break them open liu? :thumbup:


so what are they can anyone guess besides pete ? :thumbup:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

from the curvature of the turn signal, i say its a bmw headlamp. I hadn't read through all of your previous HID projector threads, so I'm assuming you're doing a direct bimmer projector swap. Am I right? Do I get candy?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

andre said:


> from the curvature of the turn signal, i say its a bmw headlamp. I hadn't read through all of your previous HID projector threads, so I'm assuming you're doing a direct bimmer projector swap. Am I right? Do I get candy?


you fail.. big fat F.. study your hid headlights again and look at other options .. think outside the box


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

hmmmm....looks like a job for superman


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> so what are they can anyone guess besides pete ? :thumbup:


----------



## DDsRide (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks nice :thumbup: Are these only going on your personal car or are you going to be offering them for sale?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dd.. it for my personal ride.. pm me if you want a set up like it.. and ill let you know the price.


----------



## DDsRide (Feb 12, 2005)

Still trying to figure out what they are, but anything that's one-piece and hid has my attention.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

today i heard this guy *T*alking...sounded like he wa*S* from te*X*as


----------



## DDsRide (Feb 12, 2005)

lol, thanks Pete, good thing you were subtle


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> dd.. it for my personal ride.. pm me if you want a set up like it.. and ill let you know the price.


Any more details LIU?? How are you going to switch this in?? I would love to hear the details and what modifications are going to need to happen.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

we has disclosed enough, the rest will come in due time and it will be awsome. i plan on doing this after my suspension upgrades and my exhaust. and im gona do it exactly like my boy liu will down to a T.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> we has disclosed enough, the rest will come in due time and it will be awsome. i plan on doing this after my suspension upgrades and my exhaust. and im gona do it exactly like my boy liu will down to a T.


Man, that is a really sweet dash. Looks like I might have to upgrade my dash, and just so shortly after I put my blue lights in, ha ha. Any pictures lit up at night?????? Salavating once again!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

...the dash was a joke lol. its from another car.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> ...the dash was a joke lol. its from another car.


Ya, I know. But if anyone could make a TSX dash work in a B14 it's LIU!!! I wouldn't put anything past him.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I already knew, but then again, I already looked at the test key


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

is that the TSX dash? looks kinda ok....heck, i dont like it. looks fake...like it all fades to black when its off....does it?


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Headlights of an EVO maybe???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

matcapir said:


> Ya, I know. But if anyone could make a TSX dash work in a B14 it's LIU!!! I wouldn't put anything past him.....


you know.. that actually has crossed my mind after seeing that picture. :thumbup:

but i doubt i can get the center part to work where it tells the mileage.. that maybe really tricky and the size iono if that will fit either.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here another teaser




























anyone guess what these are ? :thumbup: 

big size pix below


http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/600IMGP1407.JPG

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/600IMGP1406.JPG

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/600IMGP1409.jpg


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

They are the bulbs themselves...Duh :loser:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Freakin' Rican said:


> They are the bulbs themselves...Duh :loser:


wow you fail miserabaly :thumbdwn:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> here another teaser
> 
> 
> 
> ...




By the pics I can't tell what kind of projectors they are


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

TSX retrofit with a G35 hid reflector into the halos both running stock hid bulbs phillips 4300 K bulbs.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

matcapir said:


> TSX retrofit with a G35 hid reflector into the halos both running stock hid bulbs phillips 4300 K bulbs.


huh? where the hell did G35 come from? lol. 

wow liu, i stank corrected! they look like they will fit perfectly! and having the "cowling" around the projector lens black instead of metal will make it blend in even more. i cant wait.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> huh? where the hell did G35 come from? lol.
> 
> wow liu, i stank corrected! they look like they will fit perfectly! and having the "cowling" around the projector lens black instead of metal will make it blend in even more. i cant wait.


Just pulled a quote from another thread from LIU


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Liu has pink sheets!!!!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> huh? where the hell did G35 come from? lol.
> 
> wow liu, i stank corrected! they look like they will fit perfectly! and having the "cowling" around the projector lens black instead of metal will make it blend in even more. i cant wait.


lol i said "stank" !!! lol. i ment stand


matcapir said:


> Just pulled a quote from another thread from LIU


ahhhh.


Slayer2003 said:


> Liu has pink sheets!!!!!!


awwwwwww thats cute liu.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so its gonna be dual projectors in each housing?

in the 'halo' housings?

edit:NM, i only see one projector for each


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha.. wow i love this game.. pete and mat they arent g35 and they arent the same projectors.. =)

they are off an 04 car that has these bad boys in them and the first one also came of an 04 car as well.. both these projectors are different cars and diff headlights.

edit :

they are both non-nissan cars :thumbup:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> haha.. wow i love this game..
> they are both non-nissan cars :thumbup:


this is fun...


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

possibly from a mazda? Wherever there from looks like they might break my pocket....just when i thought the lighting couldnt get better.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

200sx98fl said:


> possibly from a mazda? Wherever there from looks like they might break my pocket....just when i thought the lighting couldnt get better.


breaking pocket is correct... mazda.. hellz no :thumbup:


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

hey lui... you know they make a feature on camera's called focus 

just playing man.

Are they from one of the following? Cougar, Cadillac, BMW, Audi, or Lexus(does Lexus even do HID?).


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

from an audi?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Omega3k1 said:


> hey lui... you know they make a feature on camera's called focus
> 
> just playing man.
> 
> Are they from one of the following? Cougar, Cadillac, BMW, Audi, or Lexus(does Lexus even do HID?).


 you got one right..



xbrandonx said:


> from an audi?


your far from correct :thumbup:


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> you got one right..
> 
> 
> 
> your far from correct :thumbup:



looks like caddy to me..

IMO kinda reminds of the commercial from the Super Bowl with the new convert. caddy. Muahaha but I think im wrong so enough........


 thats my guess.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jesus, you people........TSX!


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> jesus, you people........TSX!


and a bmw e46 bixenon zkw style


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> jesus, you people........TSX!


god.


i read that a few post back.
LOL

im just tryin to keep the guessing going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[email protected]#)(*&Y*(^($#^@&*(#$^@*&#$^@(&$#^@(*$


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......or just wait till he's done LMAO.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow the answers have already been revealed and everyone still guessing.


----------



## Bi8c1vic (Mar 6, 2005)

*1*

looks good


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

its a cougar isnt it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Omega3k1 said:


> its a cougar isnt it


 thats sarcasim right?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Omega3k1 said:


> its a cougar isnt it


i do hope your kidding.


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

umm... yeah sure... 

no i have no idea what the hell its from... i just know that some Cougars have HID's... So i was like hey why not


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i dont think they do, projectors maybe but HID? i doubt it.

why dont people read? look for posts by me, read these posts (on this page) it will tell you the exact car of which these lights are from.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok since i am cruel and evil the projectors are from the .......................


:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 
:waving: 



























































2004 Acura TSX and the 2004 BMW 330i ZKW E46 Bixenon Projectors


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> ok since i am cruel and evil the projectors are from the .......................
> 2004 Acura TSX and the 2004 BMW 330i ZKW E46 Bixenon Projectors



Ummm, I guess Audi A6 :loser:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Lexus IS300?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> so its gonna be dual projectors in each housing?
> 
> in the 'halo' housings?


i was right all along


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

liu, iv got it! there from a yugo! right?

if not, the only other car i can thing of them coming from would be a fiat......somehow i just dont think thats right though. 



Radioaktiv said:


> i was right all along


looks to be that way. :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i sense sarcasm to the fullest now..... bastards.. hahaha.. jk


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

i know this lady that comes to to where i work all the time has a cougar and it has the lenses like an HID, but they look white... So i guess they're just projectors. But then again they may be fore high beams only and she only has low beams on when i've seen them.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Omega3k1 said:


> i know this lady that comes to to where i work all the time has a cougar and it has the lenses like an HID, but they look white... So i guess they're just projectors. But then again they may be fore high beams only and she only has low beams on when i've seen them.


my dads hyundai has projectors. with SS they would look quite convincing



LIUSPEED said:


> i sense sarcasm to the fullest now..... bastards.. hahaha.. jk


i would never.......how dare you.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> my dads hyundai has projectors. with SS they would look quite convincing
> 
> 
> i would never.......how dare you.


so what's the criteria for locking threads?? I figured this one would have been canned already. Then again, I guess it was a mockery to begin with!!!! And yes, I was a part of it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well i was planning to have everything completed by april 1 but it doesnt look like it gonna happen.

few bumps in the process for such as 

1. stupid xenon shrouds arent chrome but ceramic painted ( idiot ebay people) 
2. need another set of bulbs and ballast ( yay )
3. Still Waiting on my 2nd set of projectors ( that like after the 15th of this month)

so my guess is that i be finished by mid april or so unless some miracle happens and i get my tax return finished by my mother and my check in my hands. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hmm, the shroud is ceramic? what does that look like? and why cant you use it in your halos? im guessing you have the black halos......why not paint them chrome then use a clear black over top and give it that "chrome" black look. i think that would be amazing. 

also this thread does not need to be locked! we are having a good time but we are still on topic, i hate when a thread is locked because people are having alittle fun.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> well i was planning to have everything completed by april 1 but it doesnt look like it gonna happen.
> 
> few bumps in the process for such as
> 
> ...


*
main reason rob has not sent me my damn money*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> hmm, the shroud is ceramic? what does that look like? and why cant you use it in your halos? im guessing you have the black halos......why not paint them chrome then use a clear black over top and give it that "chrome" black look. i think that would be amazing.
> 
> also this thread does not need to be locked! we are having a good time but we are still on topic, i hate when a thread is locked because people are having alittle fun.


the shrouds i bought are ceramic painted over.. so i hafta get it chromed over to match the back chrome parts of the halos. it has to be plastic chrome plated to have the mirror finish to look like the back part oft he chrome halos.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well more bumps to add to this... 

the seller of the ZKW BIXENON projector bailed and decided to keep it so now im in process of looking for it so i can at least get it completed by mid april or mid may.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> well more bumps to add to this...
> 
> the seller of the ZKW BIXENON projector bailed and decided to keep it so now im in process of looking for it so i can at least get it completed by mid april or mid may.


:bs: kick his ass!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> :bs: kick his ass!


so wanted too.. i had the money ready and everything


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

LIU, i have dealer connections. let me know what ya need. 

and at the same time, i can get your side skirt prices lol. Nah, ill get em tomorrow.(sat.)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so i got these a few weeks back.. just gotta find time to chrome them puppies.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if i have the picture correct in my head, this is going to be one of the cleanest setups i have seen.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is the bixenon set up sneak peak  just for you pete since i know your dyin to know


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

so i got a bit scared and thought that bottle was astro glide lol.

onto the subject at hand............DIZAMN!

EDIT: upon further study, i see you have an extremely odd array of things on the table, first communion cookies, germ-x, and projectors..........you one weird dude lol.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> so i got a bit scared and thought that bottle was astro glide lol.
> 
> onto the subject at hand............DIZAMN!
> 
> EDIT: upon further study, i see you have an extremely odd array of things on the table, first communion cookies, germ-x, and projectors..........you one weird dude lol.


sorry that was the only place high enough to prevent my son from grabbing the projectorsand throwing them across the room before i can take the pix.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> sorry that was the only place high enough to prevent my son from grabbing the projectorsand throwing them across the room before i can take the pix.


lol, just kinda funny pics.

those are going to look so good. you have the black halos right? i think chrome with glossy black looks so clean. and the high beam night pics are going to be INSAIN.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no i have chrome halos they are going to chrome halos.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> no i have chrome halos they are going to chrome halos.


that steals my thunder....but i guess i never had any thunder to steal. any who, it will still look pimp. :cheers:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

:jawdrop: holy crappola man, if you can make those for a decent price, i would sex for those. 



you heard me!!!!!!!! :banhump:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

himbo said:


> :jawdrop: holy crappola man, if you can make those for a decent price, i would sex for those.
> 
> 
> 
> you heard me!!!!!!!! :banhump:


trust me this set up is not for weak of heart or wallet. :thumbup:

if you really really want to do it i can but like i said above.. not for the weak of heart and wallet.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> trust me this set up is not for weak of heart or wallet. :thumbup:
> 
> if you really really want to do it i can but like i said above.. not for the weak of heart and wallet.


you just had to get our hopes up didn't you, monster is you, J/K :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

himbo said:


> you just had to get our hopes up didn't you, monster is you, J/K :thumbup:


trust me the biggest trick to doing this extensive work is time.... this project is takin me approx 2 and a half - 3 months to do since the OEM HID Equipment isnt cheap.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so i bet many of you are wondering how much it costing me to do this kind of set up so imma break it down for ya...

*
halo housing $100 - bought these last year

2004 TSX projector/headlights - $200 - bought these last month

Single Xenon Shrouds - $55 - bought these last month

2003 M3 E46 BIXENON projectors - $ 200 bought these this month

2003 M3 E46 BIXENON shrouds - $95 - bought these this month

D2S/D2R ballast Denso ballast - $210 - bought these this month still waiting for it to come in the mail.

D2S/D2R ballast OEM Nissan Maxima - $200 - bought these last year

2 Pairs of Brand New D2S Phillips 4100 K Bulbs - $120 - havent gotten these yet.. waiting on more funds.

*

and you are all asking how the fuck did i afford all this shit ?

like i said it was done over time.. over the span of 4-5 months i aquired some of the parts... and alot of help was from www.hidplanet.com/forums and www.ebaymotors.com and of course all your guys parts sales :thumbup: 

*MANY may ask why.. well cuz im a mad insane man who prepping his car for show *


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

will be worth every penny in the end.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Summary of what going on so far...*

you take these headlights from ebaymotors.com










then add these projectors for the low beams










add bmw single xenon shrouds in chrome 








then add the bixenon xenon shrouds with 03 bmw m3 e46 bixenon










































and then add all these cost for these parts and then some to make it work...

See This Post 

then add the reason why the hell am i doing this...

See This Post As well.. bottom section 

then together you get one clean as hell crazy as hell bright as hell headlights for the Sentra/200sx


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

any chances of putting some REAL halos on them, by real i mean BMW style not Ebay style.

btw that would look the sex :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no cuz they wont fit cuz the halo holes are too tiny.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

just received today !




























my brand new ballast !  from the lexus


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweetness, can't wait to see the finished product. Lexus huh... it says Toyota.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

HLBulldog said:


> Sweetness, can't wait to see the finished product. Lexus huh... it says Toyota.


toyota = same company as a lexus..

jes as infinity same company as nissan

and like acura is same as company of honda.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey Liu, how bout you gimme some of those ballasts


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how about you buy your own


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

yea I know about the toyota=lexus, my parents had a landcruiser and an LX450, practically the same, what car was that off of?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think it was the lexus rx330


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Explanation of why i chose each part*

so after years of researching and doing my hw on hid lighting and how they work and what the best output and the different kinds of projectors i finally decided that i do what i always dreamnt of doing... dual hid halos for the sentra/200sx.

many people never dream or dare doing this kinda thing so i thought i share with you all what has been going on for the past 3 months ..

i aquired these headlights from ebaymotors.com almost a year ago for my first retrofit and found out that my current projectors couldnt fit into them for the size issue so i decided to go put these aside while i got me a set of crystal clear headlights for the b14 and custom fitted the A6.. so now i have these halos readily available and just sitting here i thought i make them to use for their original purpose... dual hid halos.










i originally wanted the ECE ( european) A4/S4 Valeos but those are so rare and is finding a needle in the haystack so i decided to go and add these 04/05 Acura TSX projectors for the low beams. Reason being is for they are the same size as the Valeos but has the output similiar of the S2000 having a extremely sharp cut off and color and a very wide spread.










next i added the bmw single xenon shrouds in chrome. for my halos are in chrome i really wanted the OEM look to it make it looks like it belongs so i grabbed these bad boys off ebay for 130 shipped. Costly but they were the only ones i can find so i caved in and jes went ahead and bought them.










next for the high beams i decided to add the bixenon xenon 03 bmw e46 bixenon bosch projectors...the reason i chose these bad boys was cuz their output is by far one of the best tiny bixenon projectors.. size is an issue with the halo housing and these were the best bixenon projectors of the size that will work. I also wanted the OEM finish look to it as well so i added the OEM 04/05 BMW E46 BiXenon Shrouds on top . The below pictures is what it looks like with the chrome shrouds on. I got lucky on this projector for i originally had the 05 BMW E46 ZKW Bixenon that were too big.. and so i found someone on the hid forums that wanted these and traded for it. Also i found a great deal on these shrouds as well for 95 shipped in OEM chrome mint condition... though cheaper than the single Xenon it was more readily available.










































Since i already have the Matsushita Ballast from the 02-03 Maximas i needed didnt need to buy 2 pairs of new ballast... but i still am missing one for the high beam portion.

Ive decided and researched and found that these DENSO Ballast from Toyota/Lexus HID equipped cars were perfect for my application !

Since my hi beam port is low in space i decided to get these for they are one of the thinest (sp?) and most durable ballast. Since all ballast are basically the same i got these at a incredible price of 214 shipped and insured ! 




























i decided since my current D2S HID bulbs already has been colorshifed and i need a new phillips 4100-4300 K D2S HID bulb i decided to grab a 2 sets of new ones so when turned on they both have the correct amount of burn in time and so they will color shift the same so one wont look brighter than the other.

Again Ebaymotors has great deals i am going to be picking up 2 pairs of these phillips 4100 K D2S bulbs for 120 shipped ! that my friend is a steal when regular price are usually 100 dollars a pair.

well that the current updates i have now so i decided to explain and share with you all what been going on. 

More updates and pictures will be available as soon as the time comes to put them all together... if you have any questions of comments i would like to hear them .

Thanks for Reading and check back for more updates are to come.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

Very nice, Liu. I'd love to see those on your car!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

soon my friend soon... jes waiting for few more stuff to do... ETA for completion if all goes well by mid may.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh good lord.....you know how to make me squerm


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> oh good lord.....you know how to make me squerm


oh i know... almost done almost !


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Updated 4/26/2005*

It is a sad day today.. as much as i tried keeping the chrome look to my front headlight i have now decided that since the availability of the Bmw E46 oem single xenon chrome shrouds are near impossible to find i have now no choice to paint the ones i have found black therefore turning my front end into the stealth look. So now that i decided on this everything on my front end of my car will be black and i will be adding a custom set of stealth corners version 3 to compliment the dark black headlights.

so soon everything will be finished and installed and if everything goes well i should have it all done by may 14 2005.

so ya.. now all the bezels and all that will be in black ... in glossy black.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

paint the bezels chrome black and leave the housings chrome. then do the corners v.3 (the black and chrome turns) and i think that would look killer.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> paint the bezels chrome black and leave the housings chrome. then do the corners v.3 (the black and chrome turns) and i think that would look killer.


naw if i do black it all going to be black.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*new update*

well i talked to the guy i always went to for parts.. henry koson...

he is talking with his guy in germany right now trying to get me the parts for the single xenon e46 shrouds in chrome and in mint condition.

cant wait maybe i dont hafta go black housing after all :thumbup:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

hmmmm... wonder if that'd work with the S13 (silvia) headlights. *ponders the possibility*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> hmmmm... wonder if that'd work with the S13 (silvia) headlights. *ponders the possibility*


show me a pic.. if it is the thin housing the TSX is great for output is really wide and really sharp cut off


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> hmmmm... wonder if that'd work with the S13 (silvia) headlights. *ponders the possibility*


Haha, gut the Sil80 headlights. Tri-xenon, biotch. 2 on at night, flip the brights and you got 6 HID projectors


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Haha, gut the Sil80 headlights. Tri-xenon, biotch. 2 on at night, flip the brights and you got 6 HID projectors


and they call me excessive :thumbup:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Think it'd work?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> Think it'd work?


oh ya most definately it will work.. use the TSX for low beam cuz they are pretty small and nice output and the other you can use diff projectors if you like for high beams like a bosch e46 bixenon and stuff..


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I just like the look of multi-colored headlights. On J.D.M. Option International Vol. 5, there's an 8-6 with White L.B.'s Hyperwhite, (practically blue) H.B.'s, and yellow Fogs... It was purdy. I want something similar to that. I'm thinking the yellow running lights, 5400K HID lows, and 6000K Highs, and maybe changing my Cornering lamps so they always have an amber glow towards the back. (mount an amber led behind reflector) No fog lights though. Maybe hide some somewhere, because they're ugly IMO


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok well more updates.. all new updates will be on my cardomain site... www.cardomain.com/id/liuspeed. page 5 is all the new updates.

i wont be posting the message of update here for it is irrelavent.... but i will create a new thread once it finished.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i cant wait to see these. since you found the chromer are you going to re-chrome the bezels and make the lights all chrome?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea i rechrome that one shroud that has a bad blemish on it and all the other ones are still chrome. hopefully it be done soon.. hoping it be done on time... *sigh*


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Yep, since the one I am shipping to him today is Chrome and in perfect condition.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well???????????????????????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the shrouds that slowest sent me was a bixenon shrouds.. wont work.. needed single xenon. still trying to find time for i been so bz with alotta bs at work and saving for my vacation... all parts are here... just gotta have time to send it up to my retrofitters place.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

im looking foward to seein it when the thing is done completely!!

Good work mate.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DijitaL said:


> im looking foward to seein it when the thing is done completely!!
> 
> Good work mate.


thanks... it would help alot more if you fellas help me out by givin me more sales  haha


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

I plan on it. For my S13 and B14.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok guys an update on what is happening is now on my cardomain site.

www.cardomain.com/id/liuspeed page 5. 

newest update of the process is now posted.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

just to let everyone know headlight should be done within 2 weeks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here are some sneak peaks



















these are just with the projector mounted.. no shrouds put on yet..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh very cool liu


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pete? said:


> oh very cool liu


wow pete that was the worst response ive gotten from you ever. :thumbdwn:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> wow pete that was the worst response ive gotten from you ever. :thumbdwn:


this thing is 9 bloody pages long.............iv run out of responses.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pete? said:


> this thing is 9 bloody pages long.............iv run out of responses.


excuses excuses excuses. :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

pete? said:


> this thing is 9 bloody pages long.............iv run out of responses.


only 2 pages on my screen.... you need to stop getting owned by your settings! :thumbup:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

2 pages????? What settings you got your screen on? is it a 64" screen or something??? 
Good progress Liu.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

andre said:


> 2 pages????? What settings you got your screen on? is it a 64" screen or something???
> Good progress Liu.


yup, only 2 pages here. 100 posts per page.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

shrouds on and trimmed


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

YUMMY! How much?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

........... NICE!!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

when are they getting put in? i have to see this blinding light.

(if i believe in it, will it save me?)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tune in next month to find out what happens when you combine:








+









and BTW liu, I can only say one thing about you quad projectors:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

iron tom said:


> YUMMY! How much?


We are starting off with an introductory price of $450 for dual projectors, and $775 for Quad.

As you can see, I already have them on my car:









BTW, aiming them is very easy, Just point them at a brick wall, then measure the distance from the ground to the holes they engraved.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ROFLMAO !

and here is our more famous clients..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that is so crazy awsome. put that shit on your car!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.................i am truely amazed. I wish i could afford that.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

rofl @ the aiming comment 


ahahahaha


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

so when will they be available?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> so when will they be available?


matt for you right away if u can provide the cash :thumbup:


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I'd like to see how they fit and how they look on your car first if that's cool.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

liu, i would love a pic of the rear/how they are mounted. could you hook us up with that? or just send it to me if you want to keep it somewhat of a secret. :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pete? said:


> liu, i would love a pic of the rear/how they are mounted. could you hook us up with that? or just send it to me if you want to keep it somewhat of a secret. :cheers:


pete i dont have the back side pix with me they are at my home office in texas. i am in california and will post them up later.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

back side pix.

keep in mid these are not sealed yet.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

and thats what i wanted to see :thumbup: very nice work liu.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pete? said:


> and thats what i wanted to see :thumbup: very nice work liu.


not done yet.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

YES !!!!!!!!!!! I FINALLY PAID OFF MY HEADLIGHTS !!!! Gonna pick them up from the retrofitters hopefully this week.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> YES !!!!!!!!!!! I FINALLY PAID OFF MY HEADLIGHTS !!!! Gonna pick them up from the retrofitters hopefully this week.


SKEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)




----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

sickness


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Hot damn those came out nice. Good work :thumbup: 
Im getting a set of the original Nisnaks Halos from Mike and maybe Ill be consulting you on what direction to take.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET.


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

one word: damn. can't wait to see some night shots


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

better day shots... getting night shots in an hour.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's insane looking.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

low ^^










high ^^










high ^^










low ^^










low ^^










high ^^










high ^^










low ^^


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

all you got to do know is aim the projectors!! :hal:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> all you got to do know is aim the projectors!! :hal:


low beam projectors are aimed just need some minor adjusting. High beam i not aiming them cuz it mainly used for high beam purposes.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

hehe I saw that on hidplanet already!

Still awesome LIU!!!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.............................now I really hate you.  



Soooooooo.......................how much was they?


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

those are some bright ass lights, im going to have to make a trip to cali to 'borrow' some headlights


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

2nrguy said:


> those are some bright ass lights, im going to have to make a trip to cali to 'borrow' some headlights


i dont live in cali so good luck finding me there :thumbup: 




Slayer2003 said:


> .............................now I really hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooo.......................how much was they?


you really want to know ?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd say probably about 1500... Am I close?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pretty close


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> pretty close


how about 1200 for pretty close.....


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Do you need projector headlights for the swap, or would any housing work? I want HID's in my Daily driver, but they don't even have projectors for it.








Would these work?



P.S. don't bug about the old thread bump, I did it on purpose, since this is the best thread for my question. It's been bugging me for a while.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for the hyundai i can do a retrofit for it but using a more expensive bixenon projector

you can use your stock housing and price be approx the same.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

is it really that bad if i were to just stick some hid's in my car without the projectors?


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

well... it wouldn't be good... it would be like driving with HID projectors, but with your high beams on all the time ( bi xenon )


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> is it really that bad if i were to just stick some hid's in my car without the projectors?


yea to be honest since you have a reflector system youll shoot light everywhere unless you use a G35 D2R reflector system.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> is it really that bad if i were to just stick some hid's in my car without the projectors?


Aim it really low and you'll be OK. Been doing that for bout two years, no harrasment from cops or other drivers.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> Aim it really low and you'll be OK. Been doing that for bout two years, no harrasment from cops or other drivers.



Are you serious? And this really works?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> Are you serious? And this really works?


yea that will work but it will still cause glare.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Yes, it will glare but not to the point of causing danger to other drivers. I still get the benefit of lighting up the road 3255780x better than halogens.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

3255780x better? Is that an exact count? If so, I may have to resarch going that route.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what jlee say is true.. it will glare but not as bad


----------

